# Why political ads?



## FrogReaver (Jun 4, 2020)

I just noticed that I get political ads here. For a site with a no politics rule does it make sense that political ads are allowed?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2020)

They’re Google ads. The ads that you see aren’t the same as the ads that I see. Google shows you personalised ads based on what it knows about you. I don’t have any part of that process.

I see ads for houses we can't afford, because my wife likes to browse really expensive houses!


----------



## cmad1977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hockey tickets for me. 
Good luck selling THOSE to anyone.

You realize that’s how the internet works right?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 4, 2020)

This site has ads?

You know this made me think.  I run a browser loaded down with tracking, script, and ad blockers so I've never seen any ads here.  But cracking wise about that is kind of bad form since a lot goes into this site.  So I started a sub...which removes the ads.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 4, 2020)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> So I started a sub...which removes the ads.



Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Galandris (Jun 4, 2020)

Actually, the site owner has some control over ad categories among which google selects the ads to show. Controversial topics can indeed be deselected according to the AdSense help centre. It's just not obvious.




__





						Block sensitive categories in AdSense - Google AdSense Help
					

You can block groups of ads that are considered "sensitive" due to the nature of the business or ad — such as Sensationalism or Significant Skin Exposure — from appearing on your network or specif



					support.google.com
				




The categories are wide and include "politics" and "religion" among many other things.


----------



## aco175 (Jun 5, 2020)

Galandris said:


> The categories are wide and include "politics" and "religion" among many other things.



I love that Sammy Kershaw song; *Politics, Religion, and Her*.  It's about things to not talk about among friends after love lost.


----------



## darjr (Jun 5, 2020)

I get adds for trans dimential flip flops. And cookies.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 5, 2020)

I mainly see gaming-related ads, and ads for life insurance.
I hope google doesn't know something about me that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Eltab (Jun 5, 2020)

Theo R Cwithin said:


> I mainly see ... ads for life insurance.
> I hope google doesn't know something about me that I'm unaware of.



Google wants you to take out a life insurance policy on your character(s)?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 5, 2020)

At the moment I have an ad for Sentinels of Freedom and... LED safety collars for dogs.  But I don't have a dog.


----------



## Eltab (Jun 6, 2020)

Off EnWorld, my spam filter has been collecting "Your subscription to -company- expires today!  Renew now! "  For the last seven days.  And I don't even have a subscription to that company's services.


----------



## Eltab (Jun 8, 2020)

Also off-EnWorld, but more relevant:

I was reading on a news site and got a fill-the-screen ad for "Ultimate D&D Gaming Table" in their mix.


----------

